# Sanibel 10/18



## Celmer (Oct 11, 2017)

YnR said:


> I’ve got a last minute vaca in Sanibel around 10/18. What’s the inshore scene like during that time? Anyone have any charter recommendations?


When you are on the island check in at Norm Zeigless fly shop on Periwinkle way. They will be able to let you know what is happening at that time. Good luck Chuck


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

The inshore scene around Sanibel has been kind of crappy. There are some pockets of good water up in pine island sound, and on into charlotte harbor. 
In regards to charters, are you looking for an inshore or offshore charter?
I run offshore charters on a 33 ft world cat center console. The offshore scene still has excellent fishing as we are able to get away from the red tide and brown water. Feel free to check out www.saltyfishingcharters.com or give me a call at 239-878-4736 
Best of luck!


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Pine Island Sound is still hit and miss with the red and brown tide. Matlacha is the place most inshore guides are running to. The snook bite has been pretty good. Beach fishing is no good last I heard (about a week ago). The mouth of the river is still one of the best places to fish in the area but it has been hit pretty hard with the heavy water releases. Estero Bay and Ft Myers in general is poor.

My suggestion is to head offshore outside the red tide range or find a good inshore charter captain. My guy is John Conway of Conway Charters. He is out of Cape Coral, but can pick you up at several spots around the area. Awesome guy to spend a day with and reasonably priced especially given how good he is. I am not affiliated with his company just like to fish with him on charters. He is a live bait guy typically white bait. If you look him up, tell him Cam sent you. www.conwaycharters.com

We would offer to take you out but we will be coming off a long run in 10k islands that week.


----------



## bongo (Oct 2, 2018)

If you want to fish in the bay Capt. Alex Fischer - Fisch Charters.
Alex fishes out of Pine Island was born and raised there and has been in a boat fishing since diapers. He just a bait guy but very knowledgeable about the waters around PI Sound and Charlotte Harbor. He also does offshore trips and has probably some of the best numbers around as he was raised with all the commercial Grouper and shrimpers. If you decide to call him tell him Bongo sent you.


----------

